# Does removing the air box resonator have any long term negative effects?



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

No. The resonator is there to tone down the sound of the air going through the airbox. 

It will result in the air filter possibly getting dirtier slightly faster but that's it.


----------



## familyman (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks, I have just been a little nervous about removing parts on my brand new car. 

If the filter gets dirtier a little quicker, that will just give the an excuse to replace it with a k&n quicker.


----------



## familyman (Aug 25, 2012)

Does the computer adjust for the change in airflow, or do I need to disconnect the battery to reset it?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

familyman said:


> Does the computer adjust for the change in airflow, or do I need to disconnect the battery to reset it?


The computer automatically adjusts.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## familyman (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks to both of you! That only took a few minutes, and I am very impressed with the improved throttle response. I hope it increases my mpg's too. Is there any other easy things I can do to the 1.8 that may help with performance?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

what is the air box resonator and where is it located ( besides near the filter) i am new to the cruze


----------



## familyman (Aug 25, 2012)

XtremeRevolution has a thread that has really good detailed instructions with pictures on how to remove the resonator. It is basically just a piece of square plastic tubing in the fender well underneath the airbox. From what I understand it's only purpose is to reduce the noise of the intake.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

It would appear from the experience of two other Cruze owners that the stock intake also helps prevent hydrolocking of the engine while driving through water that's more than 18" deep.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## familyman (Aug 25, 2012)

Haha! That's good information to know in case I have to cross any creeks any time soon.


----------



## Redstrike00 (Aug 9, 2012)

i removed mine. i have had no problems i feel more power. better throttle response


----------

